# Any Singers in Kingston?



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking for a lead singer that will fit in with our band. We are an older group (40s, 50s) just starting out with an aim to gig no more than once per month. We cover various artists such as Dwight Yokam, CCR, Hollies, Tommy James, Skynyrd, Eagles, Wilburys, Rod and the Faces etc... Just your basic party/bar band with a touch of country. No need to play an instument but acoustic guitar or keyboards would fit in nicely (we have 2 guitarists, bass and drummer). If you or someone you know might be interested PM me.

Thanks Tarl


----------

